# 2 Unidentified species in my tank. Please help!



## pilla (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi guys, first post, not long had my setup, theres a fish that i got with the tank when i bought it (the pinkish hap,) -- and also one that was given to me in exchange for some anglefish, (doesnt look like a cichlid lol *arrowed*) - If somebody in the know could ID them for me, and if possible, a guess at their age too! :thumb: Best i could do with the pictures, my camera isnt the best sorry. Thanks in advance guys. Pilla.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Both appear to be hybrids.

First one your typical Labeotropheus x Metriaclima zebra type hybrid. Second one is a peacock x Copadichromis borleyi hybrid by the looks of things.


----------



## pilla (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi mate, thanks very much for that, you know your stuff. Any idea on how old my Lab x Zebra could be, roughly? Regards.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

How big is it? If it's 4" or more, it could be 6-8 months all the way up to several years old. How quickly they grow depends on a number of factors, including (but not limited to) water quality, diet, tankmates, tank size, and so on... Just know that at 4"+ it's sexually mature.


----------



## pilla (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, hes about 5 inches long and he doesnt seem to eat, whenever i put a load of pellets in, all the other fish go nuts for them but he just hides in his nest in the rock, then theres nothing left for him, he doesnt go for flakes, nor does he go for the stick on algae tablets


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

That 2nd one resembles a female Victorian cichlid.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

7mm-08 said:


> That 2nd one resembles a female Victorian cichlid.


Doesn't look like a vic to me at all, although I guess I can see why you might think that.

Kevin


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

first looks like a ob peacock (hybrid with zebra due to the patches) and second is def peacock shape but likely a hybrid. just my guess!


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

First fish is definitely not a Peacock. The face and body are 100% Mbuna.

I think Rennsport got these spot-on.


----------

